# Mars Etek Etek-R Motor Electric vehicle, motorcycle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $300.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Jun-21-2008 13:35:53 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

